# My sights are set.



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Well cabin fever setting in something fierce. Can't wait to hit the water.

What do you look forward to when it comes to early season wallys?

For me its putting the waders on and heading down to the Missouri with a tray full of Husky Jerks and some floating Rapals. Few things compare to the sense of solitude one feels while fishing along the Missouri at sundown south of Bis, all by your lonesome, on a calm, cloudless day. Not to mention the fishing is gonna be outstanding this year judging by the numbers and quality of fish they are catch down in SD.

Well, I better go look at the teeth marks on my favorite huskyjerk. I love the baits with the teeth marks. :wink: 
Oh, the memories!!!!


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

My boat is ready and by looking at next weeks forecast, I'll be out somewhere?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm looking forward to sticking a jig vertically out of one of those holes that don't seem to empty. 8)


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I look forward to longer daylight hours after work. 

Spring ahead this weekend, into a new fishing season!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

No!!!!! You can't have my ice for at least a month! :box:


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

I am on the ice for one last weekend, heading to Lake of the Woods for our annual March trip, then bring on the soft water. It is time to start getting the tackle boxes in order, and restringing line.

tight lines

Jim


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

I am very ready to start pitching jigs. I hope to be on the river in the next 3 weeks. It's getting so bad that I am even looking forward to hitting my first sandbar of the year.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

anyone gonna be in that tourny at the end of april on the Missouri?????? I had friend ask if i wanted to be in it with him because one of his team mates was possibly gonna drop out. Its the same day of my college graduation. My mom wasn't to happy that i wouldnt be walking through but when she confronted my dad about it he got all excited so she had to give me the okay....thanks paps


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

ND decoy said:


> I am very ready to start pitching jigs. I hope to be on the river in the next 3 weeks. It's getting so bad that I am even looking forward to hitting my first sandbar of the year.


I wouldn't want the job of trying to get that boat off a bar!



> anyone gonna be in that tourny at the end of april on the Missouri?????? I had friend ask if i wanted to be in it with him because one of his team mates was possibly gonna drop out. Its the same day of my college graduation. My mom wasn't to happy that i wouldnt be walking through but when she confronted my dad about it he got all excited so she had to give me the okay....thanks paps


I'm assuming ND decoy will be since they took 2nd last year. For what it's worth, I didn't go to my college graduation since it fell on the MN fishing opener. We had our limit by 9 a.m. - no regrets! 8)


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

I think the same people have won it two years in a row now. Thats pretty impressive. I don't even think they were doing anything much different than the rest of the competitors. Be interesting to see if they can make it a three peat.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Took the boat out yesterday and caught so many walleye that my hands are sore from handling fish. 70 degrees, light walleye chop and somewhat aggressive eyes, it don't get much better. When the wind changed to the North and the cold front passed over, the bite was over...


----------

